# G gauge ops.



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a good time. We also play trains some what like you do.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That would be fun I live steam too!l. Add an extra bit if fun and sound. The steamers would have to be in good "tune" so as to self start and stop smoothly. Radio control would help too or there would be a lot of climbing around!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

What a fun time. My dream railroad is to have switching like that for when friends are over. Run sessions are fun!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

How fun, thanks!


----------

